

1024-bit RSA encryption cracked by tweaking power - WingForward
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/09/1024-bit-rsa-encryption-cracked-by-carefully-starving-cpu-of-ele/

======
Groxx
Is it just me, or does this only occur when someone has physical access to the
hardware-RSA encryptor which has the private key inside it?

In which case, this is 1024-bit _hardware_ RSA encryption being cracked... but
it has nothing to do in particular with RSA (pook's linked article mentions it
works well on other encryption algorithms), and everything to do with causing
glitches in the encrypting hardware. Endlessly threatening / useful to
hardware makers / hackers, and meaningless in terms of algorithmic security.

Alarmist title FTW.

------
eru
Sounds like an interesting side-channel attack. Or at the least the attack is
via a side-channel, even though the observation seems to be via the main-
channel.

~~~
pook
It's called a Glitch Attack. A good explanation of the method:
<http://rdist.root.org/2007/05/07/glitch-attacks-revealed/>

